# Goat Color Question and Hay Belly??



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

First off, what color would you describe my wether as? He is half Nigerian Dwarf and half Pygmy.



_________________
Our two bucks get all grass hay. They have a fairly large pen and some things to jump and climb on to get exercise. They both have large pot bellies. I am taking one to fair in a month, and he looks too fat for a dairy goat  Anything I can do to get rid of this?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Can you grab a pic of your "fat" goat? Lol


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Well, I don't know if it is the same for goats, but I do know that hay belly in bottle calves is usually caused by too much hay and not enough grain. As for the color of your wether, black and white? :scratch: :laugh:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

He's a Silver Buckskin


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks! Never heard of a silver buckskin before. I think he is adorable though  I wish he was 100% nigerian, so I could have kept him intact... But he will make a good little show wether  Once he is too old for showing in wether classes, he will be shown in the pack/obstacle courses at the fairs, to kinda earn his keep. :laugh: 

Any tips for the hay bellies? Or whatever it is. They are due for their worming, but they don't look wormy. They aren't bloated, either. I will get some pics in the morning.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Was guessing you ment wethers as bucks are not allowed at fairs. You are just a hop skip and a jump away (Tri Cities) here, what fair are you going to that has pack/obstacle courses? And will wait for photos on your other goaties to toss my 2 cents in


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm also curious about the hay belly thing. My young boys have quite round bellies and I'm not sure why


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Light buckskin.

He looks fine to me. Hay bellies are normal. Make sure to keep a bloat guard block or baking soda available.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I know that many kids get very round bellies when they are weaned to early. I am guessing its because the stress of it brings on a very heavy worm load.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Hmm, they still aren't weaned. I hope it isn't a work problem


----------

